
Tucker Carlson: Actually, Bump Stocks on Guns Save Lives - ourmandave
https://splinternews.com/tucker-carlson-actually-bump-stocks-on-guns-save-live-1819211162
======
seabird
As much as I find Tucker Carlson insufferable, the headline is sensationalism
at best. Carlson raises a very valid point; bump-firing is a technique (not
just a physical aspect of a weapon) that sacrifices a firm grip on the weapon
(and consequently, accuracy) for the sake of just dumping the magazine. Had
the shooter taken his time, the "injured" number would have been a lot lower,
if you catch my drift. Charles Whitman and Lee Boyd Malvo are testaments to
this.

~~~
sharemywin
But, it's not a sniper shot. it's a crowd of 10k people.

~~~
seabird
The shooter was a quarter of a mile away. Paced shooting would have been less
alarming, wasted less ammo, and resulted in a significant increase in the
amount of people killed, especially after the first couple minutes of the
shooting (after the crowed dispersed). It's pretty damn hard to argue that the
bump stock was anything other than detrimental to the shooter for more than
the opening 2-3 minutes of the shooting, if that.

